

Much of U.S. Was Insulated From Housing Bust - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2010/03/30/much-of-us-was-insulated-from-housing-bust/

======
balding_n_tired
Much geographically, or in terms of population? There's a lot of green spots
out there where there aren't many people.

